# Whew.. what happened there???



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Any thoughts? And why is this guy hammering on the forward assist non stop?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Another example of someone not fully understanding the firearm he's using. There seems to be some kind of jam. I'm guessing a wrong caliber shell was lodged in the chamber. I'm no gun smith, so that's just a guess.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd guess he's hammering the forward assist because his size die isn't or wasn't adjusted correctly. I'm of coarse assuming he reloads, because they are saving brass by the looks of the table.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very good point Don................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

5.56 in a .223 or vice versa??????


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think its reloads as well and they were just a bit snug, hence not seating right or sized right---full length.. Also he could very well have overloaded that last one--JMO.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> 5.56 in a .223 or vice versa??????


223 will shoot just fine in a 5.56 100% of the time, if loaded within specs but a 5.56 in a 223 chamber, if it was a long bullet and got slammed into the case to far could be a problem that would cause that reaction. A squib load, case head separation or any number of issues could cause similar problems. I'd still have to hand the operator a "sign" though, as he should have recognized a serious issue with his ammo gun or both.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What I couldn't believe was the other guy ran up when his buddy was jammed and attempting to clear it. That's a huge no-no in my book. Kid's lucky it wasn't worse !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

A prime example of someone NOT being properly taught of a few things!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

looks to me like there was an issue with the headspacing to since he had three misfires he called bad primers and hammering on the forward assist could have caused it to fit the headspacing and with an overload boom


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to agree that it was not closing all the way with the wrong head space and did not look closer to what was really happening to the rifle. He was calling bad primer with out even looking at the cases.and what was really happening. Lack of proper loading wither factory or home loads.


----------

